# (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Oktober




> *(VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger konkrete Antworten.
> Noch mehr Dilettantismus??​*
> Darüber, dass langsam auch die Landesverbände, die diese dilettantische (Kon)Fusion abgenickt  - und dieses untätige Präsidium samt Präsidentin, die selber nicht angelt und daher auch keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat, gewählt haben - nun Fragen stellen und sich immer mehr alleine gelassen fühlen, haben wir schon berichtet:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Wir werden natürlich nach der Sitzung darüber berichten, ob, wie und welche dieser Fragen wirklich bearbeitet, beantwortet und vom Präsidium und Frau Dr. zufriedenstellend einer zielführenden Lösung zugeführt wurden...

Oder ob es so weitergeht wie bisher mit Kommunikationsverweigerung, keiner Information, keiner Diskussion, keiner Mitnahme, keiner zielführenden Lobbyarbeit für die zahlenden organisierten Angelfischer..

Und welche Landesverbände sich das dann weiter wie bisher gefallen lassen und welche endlich aufgewacht wären..


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Es ist das gute Recht, diese Fragen zu stellen. Und es ist die Pflicht des Präsidiums, sie bestmöglich zu beantworten. 
Natürlich kann man versuchen, durch Geschäftsordnungstricks auf Ebene des VA die Themen vom Tisch zu wischen, um dem Präsidium die Beantwortung zu "ersparen". 
Und möglicherweise wird das auch versucht werden. 
Das wäre aber nicht nur schlechter demokratischer Stil, sondern auch rechtlich höchst fragwürdig. 

Das Fragerecht jedes (VA-) Delegierten muss uneingeschränkt gewährleistet sein. Das Präsidium täte gut daran, die Fragen und Antworten prinzipiell (im Internet) zu veröffentlichen. 
Es ist dringend geboten, eine entsprechende Verfahrensweise in die Geschäftsordnung aufzunehmen. Insbesondere die Finanzfragen unterliegen keinerlei Geheimschutz. Sie betreffen alle zahlenden Mitglieder direkt. Insbesondere wenn es zu Beitragserhöhungen kommt, besteht hier ein umfassender Informationsanspruch, dem Genüge getan werden muss.

Entschließt sich der DAFV an diesem Punkt dazu, auf die Herstellung vollständiger und umfassender Transparenz zu verzichten, wird man das als eindeutig gegen die mittelbaren und unmittelbaren Mitglieder gerichtet ansehen müssen. 

Denn damit würde der DAFV deutlich machen, dass er nicht gewillt ist, aus dem katastrophalen Finanzgebaren beider Vorgänger Schlußfolgerungen und Lehren für die Zukunft zu ziehen. 

Es ist ohnehin blamabel, dass der VDSF sich in eine Haushaltsnotlage manövriert hat, die ihn zwingt, seine Öffentlichkeitsarbeit drastisch zu reduzieren, ja nahezu vollständig von einem Jahr auf das nächste einzustellen. 
Das Präsidium muss schnellstmöglich ein Konzept vorlegen, was an die Stelle dieses Scherbenhaufens treten soll. Denn die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Rahmen der Interessenvertretung der Angler ist die eigentliche Kernaufgabe des Bundesverbandes.

Dahinter müssen evtl. auch sportliche und fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, die ohnehin eine anteilsmäßig nicht zu rechtfertigende Haushaltsbelastung darstellen, angemessen reduziert werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass der Verband von außen nicht mehr wahrnehmbar ist, während man weiterhin im Inneren weiterhin eine Vielzahl von Veranstaltungen für einen höchst begrenzten Kreis von Teilnehmern und ohne verbandspolitischen Nutzen durchführt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



> Natürlich kann man versuchen, durch Geschäftsordnungstricks auf Ebene des VA die Themen vom Tisch zu wischen, um dem Präsidium die Beantwortung zu "ersparen".*
> Und möglicherweise wird das auch versucht werden*.


Davon gehe ich nach dem bisherigen Tun von Präsidentin und Präsidium aus...



PS:
Darauf würd ich sogar nen Kasten Bier setzen ;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



			
				Brotfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre aber nicht nur schlechter demokratischer Stil,



ääääh - wollten das die Delegierten der Landesverbände, die diese Satzung beschlossen haben, aber nicht genauso?

Sonst hätten die ja nicht zugestimmt..

Wie Frau Dr. ja schrieb:
"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend....."

Natürlich zeigt zum einen sowohl Präsidentin wie Präsidium bis jetzt, dass sie der Aufgabe der Lobbyarbeit für Angler und Angeln nicht gewachsen sind..

Was ist aber mit den Landesverbänden, die dies ja alles so wollten und deren Delegierte das trotz mannigfaltiger Warnungen und Gegenvorschlägen genauso beschlossen hatten??

Und, lieber Namensvetter, glaubst Du nicht auch, dass genau wie bisher eine Mehrzahl dieser "Helden" aus den Landesverbänden per Abstimmung verhindern wird, dass die gestellten Fragen (nicht nur diese aktuellen, auch die von den anderen LV, die wir veröffentlicht haben) nicht diskutiert werden müssen??

Stinkt der Fisch NUR vom Kopf??

Oder in wie weit ist der ganze Kadaver schon verrottet??

Das alles NUR aufs neue Präsidium und die Präsidentin abzuschieben ist zu billig........

Wir werden es mitkriegen.

Vielleicht sogar, welcher LV wie abstimmt..

Damit sich dann die Angler ein Bild machen können, wem sie ihre teuer verdiente Kohle hinterherwerfen und wer sich drum kümmert (oder, wie bisher, eben NICHT), dass diese Kohle auch im Sinne der Angler und des Angelns eingesetzt wird oder wer wie bisher alles nur abnickt.

Es stehen spannende Zeiten bevor - und viele, die sich bis jetzt wegducken konnten von den "Helden" aus den Landesverbänden, die dieses Chaos durch ihre Wahl zu verantworten haben, werden zukünftig Farbe bekennen müssen...

Wir werden nicht locker lassen............


----------



## GandRalf (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Auf der neu eingerichteten Homepage des DAFV findet sich dieser Text.

Im letzten Absatz werden kleine Andeutungen von Antworten in Aussicht gestellt.



> edit by Admin, kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte, nur verlinken


Quelle: www.dafv.de


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



> Im lezten Absatz werden kleine Andeutungen von Antworten in Aussicht gestellt.


Genau diese Seite (siehe Datum Veröffentlichung da) zeigt, wie inkompetent Frau Dr. ist - sie ist laut dieser Veröffentlichung persönlich im Präsidium zuständig für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und hat bis dato diesbezüglich nix zu Stande gebracht ausser dieser seit Wochen unveränderten Stellungnahme - *PEINLICHST!!!!*

Und die Landesverbände (abgesehen von denen, die jetzt endlich anfangen Fragen zu stellen) dulden das alles!!

Daher hat dies auch nichts mit dem Thema hier zu tun, da dies hier aktuelle Fragen sind, die lange nach der Veröffentlichung auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV gestellt wurden und sich das daher nicht auf diese Fragen bezieht...

Meine Meinung nach wie vor:
Dilettantische Trümmertruppe im Bund, verantwortungslose Abnicker in den Ländern (Ausnahme LSFV-NDS, die gegen diesen Unfug stimmten und den LV, die jetzt zumindest mal anfangen, Fragen zu stellen...)...


----------



## pro-release (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen aus welchen Reihen dieser Fragenkatalog kommt. 

Ist schon interessant das diese Fragen erst jetzt gestellt werden, wenige Tage vor der Sitzung. Dem Fragesteller ist bewusst das diese Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können. Das wäre ein fulltime Job für nen Controller. 

Dafür ist jedoch
A kein Geld da 
B kein Personal in den Geschäftsstellen vorhanden und
C scheint wohl auch nicht zufällig ein Controller im Präsidium zu sitzen

Vielmehr scheint es so als das hier ein Landesverband versucht den Standpunkt "Austritt" zu untermauern um wieder mehr Land zu gewinnen, weil befürchtet wird das nicht wenige seiner Schäfchen abwandern könnten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Die Fragen sind seit Monaten bekannt - auch Frau Dr. (spätestens letzter Verbandsausschuss VDSDF, wo sie anwesend war).

Da sie sich bis jetzt geweigert hat, diese Fragen zu beantworten oder auch entsprechende Unterlagen zur Vorbereitung der Sitzung an die LV zu geben, kann sie sich wohl kaum beschweren, wenn dann mehrere LV nun endlich "Butter bei die Fische" wollen vom Bundesverband...

Und egal von wem die Fragen kommen:
Sie sind alle komplett berechtigt und hätten schon vor der Fusion geklärt gehört - und das wäre wohl auch geschehen, *wenn nicht die Delegierten der Landesverbände alles nur blind abgenickt hätten und statt dessen ihrer Verantwortung gerecht geworden wären* und Druck gemacht hätten..

Meine Meinung nach wie vor:
Dilettantische Trümmertruppe im Bund, verantwortungslose Abnicker in den Ländern (Ausnahme LSFV-NDS, die gegen diesen Unfug stimmten und den LV, die jetzt zumindest mal anfangen, Fragen zu stellen...)...


----------



## pro-release (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Und egal von wem die Fragen kommen:
> Sie sind alle komplett berechtigt und hätten schon vor der Fusion geklärt gehört - und das wäre wohl auch geschehen, *wenn nicht die Delegierten der Landesverbände alles nur blind abgenickt hätten und statt dessen ihrer Verantwortung gerecht geworden wären* und Druck gemacht hätten..
> ...





Das wäre evtl. auch Geschehen wenn die Fusionsbefürworter den Verband nicht mit Austritt gedroht hätten weil die Fusionsverhandlungen, auch aufgrund der ungeklärten Finanzen ins stocken geraten wären. Dann wurde auf Teufel komm raus fusioniert und die Fusionsbefürworter sind dennoch ausgetreten...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



			
				pro-release schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich von 4 LV´s die den Austritt beschliessen oder nicht wieder eintreten möchten. Wahrscheinlich auch untereinander abgestimmt. "Ich weiß auch noch ne Frage" Warum also jetzt eine Woche vor der nächsten Sitzung und nicht schon bei der letzten. *Da steckt ein System dahinter..*.


Ja, die Inkompetenz der Ex- und aktuellen Bundesverbände und das blinde abnicken der Mehrheit der Delegierten der Landesverbände - das ist das verrottete System..

*Die Fragen sind seit Monaten bekannt *- auch Frau Dr. (spätestens letzter Verbandsausschuss VDSF, wo sie anwesend war).

Da sie sich bis jetzt geweigert hat, diese Fragen zu beantworten oder auch entsprechende Unterlagen zur Vorbereitung der Sitzung an die LV zu geben, kann sie sich wohl kaum beschweren, wenn dann mehrere LV nun endlich "Butter bei die Fische" wollen vom Bundesverband...

Und egal von wem die Fragen kommen:
Sie sind alle komplett berechtigt und hätten schon vor der Fusion geklärt gehört - *und das wäre wohl auch geschehen, wenn nicht die Delegierten der Landesverbände alles nur blind abgenickt hätten und statt dessen ihrer Verantwortung gerecht geworden wären *und Druck gemacht hätten..

Meine Meinung nach wie vor:
Dilettantische Trümmertruppe im Bund, verantwortungslose Abnicker in den Ländern (Ausnahme LSFV-NDS, die gegen diesen Unfug stimmten und den LV, die jetzt zumindest mal anfangen, Fragen zu stellen...)...


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ääääh - wollten das die Delegierten der Landesverbände, die diese Satzung beschlossen haben, aber nicht genauso?
> 
> Sonst hätten die ja nicht zugestimmt..
> 
> ...


 
Das sehe ich nicht anders. 
Natürlich tragen auch diejenigen auf Länderbene, die sich mit der Billigvariante einer Satzung zufrieden gegeben und diese sogar noch "durchforciert" haben, Mitverantwortung. Und natürlich wir einfachen Angler/ Mitglieder, die unsere LV-Vertreter nicht deutlich genug in die Pflicht genommen haben, um innerverbandlich stärker für bessere demokratische Strukturen zu kämpfen. 

Schließlich heißt Demokratie ja auch "von unten nach oben". Aber auch wenn die Fusion als Chance für mehr Demokratie in der Angelfischerei vertan ist, heißt das nicht, dass es mit der Demokratisierung vorbei ist. Hier muss immer und immer wieder eingefordert werden. Dann werden am ehesten die LV's den Schmerz spüren - oder reagieren müssen. Und die LV müssen dieses zum Bund weitertragen.

Wir blicken auf eine lange, unrühmliche Vorgeschichte zurück. 
Der VDSF hat sich in seinen letzten Jahren zu einer Geldvernichtungsmaschine mutiert, in der eigene Ideen und Meinungen brachial unterdrückt und innerverbandliche Diskussionen nahezu vollkommen erstickt wurden. Dafür tragen wir alle gemeinsam die Verantwortung, die einen stärker, die anderen weniger. 

Diese unrühmliche Geschichte sollten sich die Handelnden im DAFV nicht zum Vorbild nehmen, sondern abschreckendes Beispiel werden lassen. 

Der Verband muss erst wieder lernen, dass aus der Vielfalt der Ideen, die in freier und fairer Diskussion auf allen Ebenen ausgetauscht werden, der beste Weg für die Ausrichtung des Verbandes und die Umsetzung seiner Projekte und Kampagnen entsteht. 

Hier wird ein gehöriges Umdenken notwendig. 

Aber auch bei jeder Wahl in eine Funktion auf jeder Ebene ein entsprechender Weitblick aller Stimmberechtigten. Wir alle sind gefordert. Es muss allen klar sein, dass die Beibehaltung der bisherigen Unkultur dem Verband den Zugang zum Nachwuchs abschneidet, der immer weniger bereit ist, sich in solche "prähistorischen" Verhältnisse zu begeben und dort einzubringen. 

Wo Vorkriegsjahrgänge sich noch mit dem Grundvertrauen in die Obrigkeit begnügen, sind die heutigen Generationen nicht mehr so leicht abzuspeisen. Wer also versucht, mit der Behinderung von Diskussionen, Einschüchterung oder Diffamierung Andersdenkender, mit Denkverboten und mit Geheimnishuberei sich über die Runden der eigenen Amtszeit zu lavieren, der schadet dem Verband mehr, als dass er ihm nützen könnte und sollte sich sorgfältig überlegen, ob er sich nicht besser zurückzieht. 

Die Fusion, wie sie zusammengestückelt wurde, ist nichts weiter als als eine vereinsrechtliche Veränderung. Das neue Präsidium kann nicht einmal einen wirklichen personellen Neuanfang darstellen. 

Eine große Chance für einen wirklichen Neuanfang ist durch die Vorgänger allein aus Machtinteressen heraus verzockt worden. 

Jetzt müssen alle Verantwortungsträger begreifen, dass sich die Zeiten grundlegend geändert haben. Postkutschenverbandspolitik und Pfründedenken kostet Geld und Substanz, bringt aber keinerlei Fortschritt. 

Schafft endlich Transparenz und gebt Raum für Diskussionen! Stellt Richtungsentscheidungen endlich auf eine breite Basis. 

Der Verband wird in Politik und Öffentlichkeit nur überzeugen können, wenn er die auf ihm lastenden undemokratischen Tendenzen abwirft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Na Namensvetter, träumst Du wieder?

Oder gabs Alkohol bei der Arbeit?

;-))))

Weil Du immer noch glaubst, dass aus dieser Trümmertruppe im Bund und den blind abnickenden LV tatsächlich etwas für Angler und das Angeln Gutes rauskommen könnte..

Und das angesichts dessen, wie das momentan abläuft bei denen..


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen aus welchen Reihen dieser Fragenkatalog kommt.
> 
> Ist schon interessant das diese Fragen erst jetzt gestellt werden, wenige Tage vor der Sitzung. Dem Fragesteller ist bewusst das diese Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können. Das wäre ein fulltime Job für nen Controller.
> 
> ...


 
Dieser Beitrag zeigt es deutlich, wie der DAFV tickt. 
Nicht das Präsidium, dass nahezu keine Informationen zur VA-Sitzung verschickt, wohl aber derjenige, der das anmahnt und Fragen stellt, muss sich rechtfertigen. 

So gerne ich den Kasten Bier tränke, die Wette kann ich nicht annehmen. 

Schon wird wieder versucht, die "Kleingeister" aus Niedersachsen zu isolieren und in die Büßerecke zu stellen, weil sie sich erfrechen, nicht dem Mainstream nachzuplappern, sondern eigene Gedanken haben. 

Das ist die alte Scheißdenke, die dem DAFV letztendlich die Basis vom Hof treiben wird.
Ich kenne das von früher aus meiner aktiven Zeit. 
Wenn jemand aufstand, etwas fragte oder etwas vorschlug oder gar forderte, dann wurden ihm direkt ohne Umschweif unlautere Motive unterstellt: 
Von eigenen Problemen ablenken, eigene Macht erhalten wollen, Selbstdarstellung etc. pp das ganze Programm rauf und runter. 

Das Ende vom Lied: Keiner machte mehr den Mund auf. 

Während Jahreshauptversammlungen im Jahre 2000 noch bis zum frühen Abend dauerten, war kaum vier Jahre später kurz nach dem Mittagessen Schluss und nicht wenige Delegierte schon lange vor Verschiedenes abgereist. 

Menschen, die so denken wie pro-release werden das wahrscheinlich mit dem Klimawandel erklären und dem Eigennutz von Delegierten, die lieber ein Sonnenbad nehmen, als Verbandspolitik mitzugestalten.

So wird das nie etwas.


----------



## Brotfisch (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Na Namensvetter, träumst Du wieder?
> 
> Oder gabs Alkohol bei der Arbeit?
> 
> ...


 
Noch gab es ihn nicht, den Stoff, aber nach dem letzten Beitrag wird er immer nötiger. 

Um es klar zu sagen: 
Ich sehe wenig Anzeichen dafür, dass sich etwas zum Guten wendet. 

Das habe ich auch nicht behauptet. Ich habe nur etwas gefordert, das von zentraler Bedeutung für die Existenz der organisierten Angelfischerei in Deutschland ist. Das mögen manche gerne für unrealistisch halten, z.B. wegen des real existierenden Personals. 

Dann fordere ich eben etwas Unrealistisches.

Einen Unterschied gibt es da aber doch: 
Für mich ist es noch etwas früh für ein Versetzungszeugnis. Was wir im Moment sehen können, ist ein Zwischenstand, mehr nicht. Und wenn, wie ich ja schrieb, der größte Teil des Präsidiums die in dem Denken von vorvorgestern verhafteten "langjährigen Erfahrungsträger" sind, dann ist für reformwillige Kräfte, so sie sich überhaupt trauen, zu Wort zu melden, nicht aus dem Stand möglich, auch nur ansatzweise in die richtige Richtung zu gehen. 
Im Moment ist es nicht auszumachen, ob es Trippelschritte gibt oder nur Stillstand. 
Einen mutigen Neuanfang jedenfalls kann ich nicht sehen.

P.S.: 
Es ist ja auch nicht verwunderlich, dass der DAFV nicht mutig sein kann, da er ja fast ausschließlich von den Funktionären von gestern geführt wird. 
Wer da eine personelle Komplettalternative will, der bekommt sie in diesen Strukturen auf Jahre hinaus nicht zusammen. 
Das zeigen ja schon die Meinungs- und Mehrheitsverhältnisse auf Länderebene. 
Wer das will, der sollte eher versuchen, außerhalb des DAFV eine Alternative für Angler anzubieten. 
Im Internet allein und von der Tastatur aus wird das aber nicht möglich sein. 
Da muss mehr kommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Nur nochmal für Neuleser zum Verständnis:
Brotfisch ist Dr. Thomas Günther, ehemaliger LV-Präsi des VDSF Berlin/Brandenburg und ehemaliger Vizepräsident im VDSF-Bund...

Jemand, der also genau von innen weiss, was abging...

Siehe dazu auch:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/

Und was sich angesichts der neuen Vorgänge leider anscheinend immer noch nicht geändert hat...


----------



## pro-release (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag zeigt es deutlich, wie der DAFV tickt.
> Nicht das Präsidium, dass nahezu keine Informationen zur VA-Sitzung verschickt, wohl aber derjenige, der das anmahnt und Fragen stellt, muss sich rechtfertigen.
> 
> So gerne ich den Kasten Bier tränke, die Wette kann ich nicht annehmen.
> ...



Bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, natürlich bin ich absolut eurer Meinung das diese Fragen vor der Fusionierung unbedingt hätten geklärt werden müssen, finde es nur etwas seltsam das dieser Fragenkatalog gerade jetzt kommt, wo die 4 Stunden Sitzungsdauer auch schon für die restlichen TOP´s bei weitem nicht ausreichend sind. Und das wissen die Fragesteller natürlich auch, das es unmöglich sein wird diese Fragen an diesem Tag zu klären.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Allein die DAFV Tagungspunkte können nicht innerhalb von 4 Stunden korrekt abgearbeitet werden.
Da ist es egal wie lang der Fragenkatalog der LV ist.

Der Fragenkatalog der LV ist doch nur auf Grund der schlechten Arbeit im DAFV entstanden.

Null Vorinformation, Zuviele Tagungspunkte für 4h oder zu wenig Zeit.

Das Schlimmste...offensicht null Vor- Informationen an die LV.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



			
				pro-release schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, natürlich bin ich absolut eurer Meinung das diese Fragen vor der Fusionierung unbedingt hätten geklärt werden müssen, finde es nur etwas seltsam das dieser Fragenkatalog gerade jetzt kommt, wo die 4 Stunden Sitzungsdauer auch schon für die restlichen TOP´s bei weitem nicht ausreichend sind. Und das wissen die Fragesteller natürlich auch, das es unmöglich sein wird diese Fragen an diesem Tag zu klären.



Und?
Die Fragen lagen SCHON vor der Fusion vor (nicht wörtlich, aber alle diese  Fragestellungen). 

Es wurde bei der Versammlung des VDSF zur Fusion ja auch mehrheitlich verhindert, dass diese Fragen *VORHER beantwortet und diskutiert werden. * 

Trotz Antrag des LSFV-NDS!!

*VON DER MEHRHEIT DER DELEGIERTEN DER Abnicker-LV!!!!.*

Und Frau Dr. hatte spätestens nach der letzten Verbandsausschusssitzung des VDSF auch davon Kenntnis..

Und hatte seither Zeit, das ALLES zu klären.

Und dann kam ja erst vor ca. 2 - 3 Wochen  Wochen die Einladung zur Sitzung mit Tagesordnung von Frau Dr. (laut Infos wollte die Offenbacher Geschäftsstelle die Einladung anders rausgeben, so wie bisher, damit das rechtsicher wäre - Auf Frau Dr`s Anweisung musste dann die Einladung wohl aber so raus wie geschehen...).

*OHNE JEDES Material zur Sitzung seitens des Präsidiums trotz der Vielzahl noch offener Fragen.*

Ebenso hat Frau Dr. durchgesetzt (gegen anderslautende Ratschläge), dass die Sitzung nur 4 Stunden dauern  soll.

Ist doch logisch, dass die LV, die Fragen stellten, das erst machen konnten, nachdem diese dilettantische und komplett unzureichende Tagesordnung raus war..

*Und es ist MEHR ALS GUT!!!,* dass wenigstens nun einzelne LV aufmucken und sich diese Dreistigkeiten nicht mehr so einfach gefallen lassen....

Leider gibt's ja immer noch genügend Abnicker-LV.......


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



pro-release schrieb:


> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen aus welchen Reihen dieser Fragenkatalog kommt.
> 
> Ist schon interessant das diese Fragen erst jetzt gestellt werden, wenige Tage vor der Sitzung. Dem Fragesteller ist bewusst das diese Fragen nicht beantwortet werden können. Das wäre ein fulltime Job für nen Controller.
> 
> ...





Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag zeigt es deutlich, wie der DAFV tickt.
> Nicht das Präsidium, dass nahezu keine Informationen zur VA-Sitzung verschickt, wohl aber derjenige, der das anmahnt und Fragen stellt, muss sich rechtfertigen.
> 
> So gerne ich den Kasten Bier tränke, die Wette kann ich nicht annehmen.
> ...



Danke Brotfisch, hast mir die Schreibarbeit abgenommen.#6



pro-release schrieb:


> Bevor hier ein falscher Eindruck entsteht, natürlich bin ich absolut eurer Meinung das diese Fragen vor der Fusionierung unbedingt hätten geklärt werden müssen, finde es nur etwas seltsam das dieser Fragenkatalog gerade jetzt kommt, wo die 4 Stunden Sitzungsdauer auch schon für die restlichen TOP´s bei weitem nicht ausreichend sind. Und das wissen die Fragesteller natürlich auch, das es unmöglich sein wird diese Fragen an diesem Tag zu klären.



Was ist daran seltsam ?

Dass all diese Fragen, wenn auch nicht in gebündelter Form, schon seit langen und von vielen Seiten gestellt wurden, ist jedem bekannt, der sich etwas intensiver mit der Fusion beschäftigt hat.

Man hätte nun erwarten dürfen, dass das neue Präsidium sich in den letzten Wochen mit genau diesen, elementaren Fragen beschäftigt hätte und vor der JHV die entsprechenden Antworten an die LV geschickt hätte. Denn nur so kann eine objektive Meinungsbildung funktionieren.

Da dies jetzt, kurz vor Ultimo, immer noch nicht geschehen ist, gibt Anlass die seit Monaten offenen Fragen in gebündelter Form nochmals zu stellen. 

Schon mal überlegt, warum man die Sitzungsdauer auf 4 Stunden beschränkt hat ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Danke Brotfisch, hast mir die Schreibarbeit abgenommen.#6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weil man bei der Mehrzahl der LV und deren Delegierten, die alles nur stumpf abnicken wie bisher bei der Fusion, nicht mehr Zeit zum reinen vorlesen braucht?

Oder glaubt tatsächlich jemand, dass es da mal zu ernsthaften Diskussionen und tiefergehenden Fragen  - oder gar zu konsistenten Antworten seitens des Präsidiums und der Präsidentin, Frau Dr. - kommen wird???

Wo soll das auf einmal herkommen bei den Delegierten, Rückgrat und Nachfragewillen - Du hasts doch schon ganz richtig beschrieben:


> Dass all diese Fragen, wenn auch nicht in gebündelter Form, schon seit langen und von vielen Seiten gestellt wurden, ist jedem bekannt, der sich etwas intensiver mit der Fusion beschäftigt hat.


----------



## Sharpo (8. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Zitat Thomas aus dem gesperrten Bereich:

"Nach wie vor, nach weiteren 2 Wochen, natürlich nichts Neues - nur, dass  jetzt langsam einige LV endlich in die Pötte kommen und sich das so  nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen:"

Wer sind diese Verbände?
Warum wird dort nicht für alle öffentlich Informiert?

Schade....


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Weil selbst die besten  LV noch so weit von einer Mitnahmekultur, Diskussionskultur, umfassender Information etc. entfernt sind, dass es kein Wunder ist, dass die sich so einen desaströsen Bundesverband wählen...

Und selbst die, die jetzt nicht mehr alles einfach so schlucken, müssen ja Information, Diskussion und Mitnahme erst mal trainieren - ist ja auch für die Neuland...

Wie Frau Dr. ja angemerkt hatte:
"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend".............!






PS:
Ist ja auch mit unser Job hier, solche Infos öffentlich zu machen, wenn Verbände und Funktionäre weiter versuchen, die Information der Angler zu be- oder verhindern..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

PS:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Brotfisch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will eigentlich keiner wetten???


----------



## Ossipeter (8. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Will doch nicht verlieren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Frännggisches Bier hat aber was.....
;-)))




PS:
Es hat sich wieder mal was getan  auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV - 3einhalb Monate nach Rechtskraft haben sie es neben den 2 seltsamen Pressemeldungen, Impressum und Satzung nun auch geschafft, ihr neues, grandioses Logo online zu bringen..
www.DAFV.de


----------



## Allrounder27 (9. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Ist doch schön geworden. Da kann man schonmal etwas länger dran werkeln.

Lediglich mit dem Wort "Angelfischer" werd ich mich wohl nie anfreunden können...klingt wie Fussballkicker...absolut unverständlich für mich, wie man so etwas machen kann. Deutscher Angler Verband wäre ja zu einfach gewesen und auch zu klar verständlich. Ausstenstehende lachen sich über uns "Angelfischer" doch kaputt...

Anmerkung: Wahrscheinlich soll das "Fischer" den Kochtopfaspekt (VDSF Grundsatz) hochhalten. Falls dann irgendwann im Jahr 2030 mal eine Einigung über die Angelpolitische Ausrichtung erfolgt, dann können die VDSF Leute ihre Sache wohl durchbringen. Geht ja garnichtmehr anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Sarkasmus an:
Naja, da im Logo das Wort Angelfischer im Logo ja nicht ausgeschrieben ist, sondern nur als Abkürzung DAFV da steht - dazu bildlich die Forelle - wird die Allgemeinheit halt denken, es handelt sich um den hier: 
"*D*eutscher *A*llgemeiner *F*orellenhändler *V*erband"...

Hätte den Vorteil, dass man als Angler mit der Trümmertruppe (VDSF)DAFV nicht in Verbindung gebracht wird..

Oder wars doch eher diese Deutung:
*D*ie
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich
*V*erarscht...
?????????????????

Sarkasmus aus....


Aber wie schon früher geschrieben:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit dem - laut Protokoll letzter Verbandsausschuss VDSF - von Frau Dr. ihr selbst bescheinigten "Kunstverständnis".
> 
> Vielleicht hat sie das Logo deswegen gegen Widerstände im Präsidium und ohne jede Rücksprache mit den LV durchgedrückt - sie hat ja anscheinend Kunstverständnis...
> 
> Aber angesichts der Mankos hinsichtlich Kommunikation, Information, Organisation, Finanzen, Inhalten etc. ist das nur eine  Petitesse - zwar bezeichnend, aber nicht mehr - am Rande...



Wichtiger ist doch, dass endlich immer mehr LV aufwachen - wenngleich noch zu wenig, es gibt immer noch zu viele Abnicker-LV und Delegierte - und endlich auch mal fragen und nachhaken:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270051
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=271102


----------



## cxppx19xx (9. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sarkasmus an:
> Naja, da im Logo das Wort Angelfischer im Logo ja nicht ausgeschrieben ist, sondern nur als Abkürzung DAFV da steht - dazu bildlich die Forelle - wird die Allgemeinheit halt denken, es handelt sich um den hier:
> "*D*eutscher *A*llgemeiner *F*orellenhändler *V*erband"...
> 
> ...



Hallo zusammen,

wieso eigentlich Sarkasmus an / aus ? 
So langsam sollte *JEDER Angler* gemerkt haben das es nun genau so werden kann/soll.
Bis zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt mauscheln die "Herrschaften" doch nur in Ihrem eigenen Saft.
Sie lassen die Mitglieder aussen vor, Informationen herausgeben bzw.
seine zahlenden Mitglieder mit einbeziehen lassen Sie sein.

 Dafür das der Vorschlag auf Frau Dr. HK alternativlos gefallen ist , macht Sie doch ihren Job wirklich Klasse.
( parallelen zu Mutti Merkel sind ja da, nu fehlt nur noch die Stasi-Akten neu aufzubauen #6 )
Sie regiert ohne aufzufallen, dann kommt man evtl. "gesünder" aus der "Nummer" wieder raus.

Das Wort "Trümmertruppe" ist für derart Leute doch noch ein Orden am Revers.
Ich würds mal mit " Dum....acken" oder "Riesen........öcher" versuchen, das triffts dann wohl eher.

Deutschland einig Anglerland, verraten und verkauft von den eigenen "Delegierten".
Die leidtragenden sind *WIR* Angler.

Gruß & Petri Heul #q

Guido


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

so richtig kann ich Dir da nun auch nicht widersprechen..


----------



## Lui Nairolf (9. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



cappa1966 schrieb:


> Deutschland einig Anglerland, verraten und verkauft von den eigenen "Delegierten".



Versicherungsvertreter verkaufen Versicherungen, Staubsaugervertreter verkaufen Staubsauger, Angelvertreter verkaufen ... ???

"Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend" entfernt sich auch hier die herrschende Minderheit von der (schweigenden?) Mehrheit ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Um die Fragen nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen:



> *(VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger konkrete Antworten.
> Noch mehr Dilettantismus??​*
> Darüber, dass langsam auch die Landesverbände, die diese dilettantische (Kon)Fusion abgenickt  - und dieses untätige Präsidium samt Präsidentin, die selber nicht angelt und daher auch keine Ahnung von Anglern und Angeln hat, gewählt haben - nun Fragen stellen und sich immer mehr alleine gelassen fühlen, haben wir schon berichtet:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270460
> ...


----------



## Knispel (10. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Mir ist etwas aufgefallen :
Der Handikap - Anglerverband hatte einmal sehr kritisch über die Fusion auf seiner Seite berichtet - das ist alles gelöscht und die betreffenbde Seite Stillgelegt :
http://www.handicapanglerverband.de/
Stattdessen gibt es eine neue - da steht über die Fusion oder sonstiges nichts mehr drin !
http://www.handicap-anglerverband.com/

Ob das auch etwas mit dem Zusammenschluss zum DAFV zutun hat, der Spezialverband ist ja "Eingemeindet" worden mit eigenen Sitz im Präsidiumsvorstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Ob das auch etwas mit dem Zusammenschluss zum DAFV zutun hat, der Spezialverband ist ja "Eingemeindet" worden mit *eigenen Sitz im Präsidiumsvorstand*.


Das ist falsch, der Handicapverband hat keinen "eigenen Sitz" im Präsidium oder einem der Referate..

Es gibt einen Referenten (Friedrich Emonts) für das Referat "Angeln für Menschen mit Behinderung" im (VDSF)DAFV..

Das hat aber rein nix mit dem Handicapanglerverband zu tun - der ist nur einer der Landes/Spezialverbände im (VDSF)DAFV.

Sowenig wie der Deutsche Meeresanglerverband als Spezialverband irgendwas mit dem Referat Meeresangeln zu tun hat mit dem Referenten Werner Landau - bzw. nicht mehr als jeder andere Landes/Spezialverband im (VDSF)DAFV eben auch..

Allerdings sind die neuen Seiten der Handicapler etwas "seltsam" und reine Werbeseiten...


----------



## Franky (10. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mir ist etwas aufgefallen :
> Der Handikap - Anglerverband hatte einmal sehr kritisch über die Fusion auf seiner Seite berichtet - das ist alles gelöscht und die betreffenbde Seite Stillgelegt :
> http://www.handicapanglerverband.de/
> Stattdessen gibt es eine neue - da steht über die Fusion oder sonstiges nichts mehr drin !
> ...



Nee, die "neue" Seite wurde "gekapert". Sprich, Domain gekündigt (.com kostet mehr als .de) und ein "neuer Interessent" hat sie sich registriert und lässt quasi passende Werbung darüber laufen. Hat mit dem eigentlichen Thema nichts zu tun.
Die .de-Seite ist weiterhin auf den Verband registriert und daher noch nicht "zum Opfer gefallen" sein


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*



Franky schrieb:


> Nee, die "neue" Seite wurde "gekapert". Sprich, Domain gekündigt (.com kostet mehr als .de) und ein "neuer Interessent" hat sie sich registriert und lässt quasi passende Werbung darüber laufen.


Aaaaaahja, Kohleschwierigkeiten bei Verbänden - welche Neuigkeit, welch Wunder, welch Entsetzen......
;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV: Noch mehr Fragen, noch weniger Antworten - Noch mehr Dilettantismus??*

Heute mittag erhielten die LV vom (VDSF)DAFV Vizepräsident für Finanzen, Bauersfeld, zur Vorbereitung auf die Verbandsausschusssitzung jetzt am Samstag (Unverschämtheit, solche umfangreichen Dokumente 2einhalb Tage vor Versammlung rauszugeben, obwohl die wochenlang angefordert waren) den DAV Jahresabschluss ohne Beurteilung zum 31.12.2012 sowie den Vorläufigen Jahresabschluss des VDSF zum 31.12.2012.

Ob wir das noch bis zur Sitzung durcharbeiten können, kann ích nicht versprechen.

Wir tun unser Bestes, auftretende Fragen werden wir dann halt notfalls erst nach der Sitzung veröffentlichen können.

Zu 2013 wurden keinerlei Zahlen geliefert, obwohl da ja auch von LV nachgefragt wurde, siehe erstes Posting im Thread hier...


----------

